# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [ubuntu] Logoff Command

## dummyapple

I was in my desktop environment and accidentally exited fluxbox. now I cannot open windows etc

So I need to logout via command line. How can I logout? I don't want to reboot or shutdown (it's a server)

----------


## VMC

> I was in my desktop environment and accidentally exited fluxbox. now I cannot open windows etc
> 
> So I need to logout via command line. How can I logout? I don't want to reboot or shutdown (it's a server)


Type logout or Ctrl+d

----------


## kerry_s

> I was in my desktop environment and accidentally exited fluxbox. now I cannot open windows etc
> 
> So I need to logout via command line. How can I logout? I don't want to reboot or shutdown (it's a server)


just type> *exit*
but, if you want to get back in just type> *startx*

----------


## pewpewaliens

> just type> *exit*
> but, if you want to get back in just type> *startx*


Thanks alot! I was stuck in and xterm-only login

----------


## aeon.flux

what command sould i type into applet, if i want it to do the same as Ctrl+Alt+Delete? (menu where i can choose from shut down, suspend, hybernate etc)

----------


## kerry_s

> what command sould i type into applet, if i want it to do the same as Ctrl+Alt+Delete? (menu where i can choose from shut down, suspend, hybernate etc)


for what desktop/window manager?

in gnome i think it's "gnome-session-save --logout", check the man page.

----------


## aeon.flux

no, i wanted it for avant windows navigator, because it supports only log out windows, then u can only log out, or switch user. i;ve installed lucid lynx yesterday and the applet know some more commands by default, so i dont need this anymore

----------


## elvis-nguyen

> for what desktop/window manager?
> 
> in gnome i think it's "gnome-session-save --logout", check the man page.


This is exact what i am looking for. Thanks!

----------


## rajun198

To logout from command line in ubuntu 11.10 its _"gnome-session-quit_ "

----------


## RCress

> To logout from command line in ubuntu 11.10 its _"gnome-session-quit_ "


Thank you so much! I tried the Gnome/Openbox setting when I logged in to 12.04. It only showed me the desktop. I was able to bring up the terminal and Firefox to view your post. I'm set to log in automatically, so even restarting my computer would not have taken me to a working desktop. Thanks for saving me from having to reinstall!

Why does Ubuntu include the Gnome/Openbox as a log-in option when it doesn't work? Doesn't seem very newbie friendly.

----------

